# to trim or not to trim



## stickyickie (Jul 5, 2015)

first thing hope every one had a good 4th if July...i got a couple ? to run bye every one. do i cut off the lower branches on my plant? some people do and some don't i would like your apinion on this matter. and the other ? is that the tips of all the leaves are turning brown why is this?  thanks


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 5, 2015)

Depends, depends, depends. 

Need more info to give my .02 Post a pic of the plant first off. Then we can give some thouhgts. I trim the bottom section of my plants for better air circulation, mold prevention, and less larf popcorn crap down low. It depends though. 
  The browning could be multiple things. Browing tips like they got burnt from too hot of nutrients is a different thing then browning necrosis on leaves. Again, just post up a pic and we'll be more than happy to chime in.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2015)

Tips turning brown usually indicate over-nuting.  But it can be other things, too.  A picture is worth a thousand words.  Hard to tell if you should trim it up without seeing the plant.


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2015)

I was watching a Jorge video on pot growing and the trimming of lower leaves done by mice made the plants grow much bigger and heathier than the ones the mice didn't get to..


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Jul 6, 2015)

That is funny Rosebud, but I wonder if it was something different than the nibbling 0of the bottom branches....did the mice add something else to the grow?


----------



## Rosebud (Jul 6, 2015)

I don't know but I went out and took off all the lower growth.LOL

I did it mostly for air movement outside. The lower leaves are more susceptible to powdery mildew and other insects outdoors. It is all about the tops bout the tops, no bottom.  (sung to it's all about the bass tune).


----------



## mojoganjaman (Jul 7, 2015)

where I live I just buck-up the small inner branches that will produce little...I never lolly-pop...too much to lose on the lower branches...clean out the inner small stuff and the air flows...just how I handle my yard in the desert....hth




mojo


----------



## stickyickie (Jul 8, 2015)

well i cant seem to get pics on now i could before dont know why i cant now. but i will keep trying. i just cant bring my self to cut off a branch that can produce. but im still learning on how this works. thanks everyone for your input. i will put pics up when i can


----------



## yarddog (Jul 8, 2015)

I've had problems uploading pictures here too lately. This is the only site that is messing up with me.


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 8, 2015)

Me too, just re save the picture as a new file and that file should upload. At least that's how I got a few to work


----------



## yooper420 (Jul 9, 2015)

So, I`m not the only peep having upload problems. Had 9 to load, only the first two would load.


----------



## stickyickie (Jul 10, 2015)

well i had to resize the pics so they would upload.i planted this plant around 1st of april you notice that the leave tips are brown and i dont give them ferts like i should so i dont think its that. and should i trim the bottom up a little? and shound they be budding a little bye now? hope the pics help. thanks 

View attachment IMG_1867.jpg


View attachment IMG_1866.jpg


View attachment IMG_1868.jpg


View attachment IMG_1869.jpg


----------



## ston-loc (Jul 10, 2015)

If you are in the states, no, most are still not flowering yet. I personally would trim off all of that lower growth. At least the bottom 8-12 inches or so. Better off using that energy on the upper part of the plant. Just my .02


----------



## stickyickie (Jul 10, 2015)

i see your point nothing will become of the lower vegetation. i will trim her up a little thanks


----------



## stickyickie (Jul 12, 2015)

this is the plant i got from the single seed comp. but it looks so much diffrent than my other ones its so bushy.you can barely see the main stalk in going to thin it way out. right now she aint getting no air. will it hurt her if i do it all in one sitting? or should i break it up and a little at a time? 

View attachment IMG_1883.jpg


View attachment IMG_1884.jpg


View attachment IMG_1885.jpg


----------

